# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  ديربي الغربية: الاتحاد v الاهلي :جدة

## ابولين

*سوف تقام بعد قليل مباراة ديربي الغربية بين الاتي والاهلي بجدة علي كاس خادم الحرمين الشريفين - -- ومن المتوقع ان تكون  قمة في الاثارة00 و هناك تحدي كبير بين ادارة ولاعبي وجماهير الناديين 00اتمني لكم مشاهدة ممتعة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكووووور ابولين علي البوست وانشاء الله تكون فال خير لينا
ياجماعه هوووووووووي من اسي بؤريكم عدييييييييل كدا انا اهلاوي
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*الان دخل الفريقين ارضية الملعب الاتي بقيادة محمد نور والاهلي بقيادة مسعد
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*دخول الفرقين الي ارض الملعب 
نتمني مشاهدة مباراه ممتعه
عليكم الله شفو الجمهور دا كيف
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*المباراة منقولة علي 0 لاين اسبورت== -السعودية الرياضية== الجزيرة 8
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*بالتوفيق للاتي و ولدنا نور
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*انطلقت صافرة البدايةوكانت ضربة البداية للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*هحمة اهلاوية للكورنر
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*ركنية للاتي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياابولين نمره 12 بتاع الاتحاد دا منو
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الاهلي يضيع فرصه العمر
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الاهلي خطيييييييييييييير
وباذن الله النصر لنا
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*رقم 12هوالعماني احمد حديد يامرتضي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله نتمناهو في المريخ بلعب ارتكاز شكلو
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياحكم ضربت الجزاء دي كيف
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*ارتكاز ولعاااااااااااااااااب والاتحاد بعتمد علية بشكل كبير وخيار لكل المدربين
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لا لا لا الحكم دا راقد مع الاتحاد رقاد عديييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

لا لا لا الحكم دا راقد مع الاتحاد رقاد عديييييييييل



انت ما تبعنا ولا شنو
ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لا لا العماني دا لعاااااااااب
صفوه جده كدي ماتشوفوه لينا خبرو شنو هههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياامجد انا اهلاوي ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

لا لا العماني دا لعاااااااااب
صفوه جده كدي ماتشوفوه لينا خبرو شنو هههههه



الشغيل جمل الشيل:ICON51:
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*ياامجد الاتي ضاغط الرهيب
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*هجمة خطيرة للتماسيح
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

ياامجد الاتي ضاغط الرهيب



ايوااا دا الكلام ولا بلاش
 قال رهيب قال
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*فرصه خطيييييييييييره للاهلي والاهلي اقرب
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*كاد التمساح ان يبتلع الاتي 0 هجمة مركزة وهدف ضائع للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*طبعا مبروك زائد من اكتشافات المدرب الفذ السوداني والمريخي  0 00 هشام السليني في نادي الشباب وكان هو المدرب المشرف علي حراس  نادي الشباب
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*الاتي لم يستعرض عضلاته بعد
انتو هزازي وين 
محمد راشد دا تعبان شكلو
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*هزازي للتحلية في الشوط الثاني بكون دفاع الاهلي ارهق وينزل ويتفسح ويسجل
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله الليله ياامجد مش كان مسكتو من وراء برضو بنضربكم ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*الراقي يا امجد شايفة شد حيلة الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله الليله ياامجد مش كان مسكتو من وراء برضو بنضربكم ههههههه



تضربوا منو ؟؟
نحن حاليا بنرهق فيكم
لسا هزازي ما دخل
و نور ما شاف شغلو
لكن الشوط التاني حتنضربوا ضرب هههههاي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الفرص تتطاير من تحت اقدام لاعبي الاهلي
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*بختكم يا مورتا الاهلي مولع والله اليوم الراقي لعبة راقي0 بس خايف بعد دا كلو تغنو ظلموني
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

الراقي يا امجد شايفة شد حيلة الله يستر



هههههه لا مافي خوف ما دام ديمتري معانا
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شوفتو العماني دا قلب الهجمه كيف للاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*كورة الهلال اثرت في لاعبي الاتحاد بدنيا
انتهاء الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

كورة الهلال اثرت في لاعبي الاتحاد بدنيا
انتهاء الشوط الاول



كان مفروض يريح اللاعبين لانو كنا شبه متاهلين
لكن رفض
لكن برضو ثقتنا كبيرة فيهو
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*يامورتا الشوط الثاني اكيد هزازي مسجل هدف لان العجوز الداهية دمتري شيطان وخبرة وعندو حلول خاصة وبعرف إقراء الخصوم ويضرب من نقاط الضعف000 مش زي ناس00000 هههه
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*تشريف خادم الحرمين الشريفين اامباراة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياابو لين السعودين ديل يحبو الملك عبد الله حب شديد ويحترموه احترام شديد
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*يامرتضي هو ملك القلوب انة رجل يحب شعبة ويخدمة باخلاص 00 والشعب يرد الجميل  لملك القلوب
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*يا امجد يا اخوي الليلة النمور مااااااااااااااااااااعجبوني
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*تبديل قضا بدخول سلطان النمري و خروج محمد راشد
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

يا امجد يا اخوي الليلة النمور مااااااااااااااااااااعجبوني



قوووووول يا رب
بعدين الكاس ما ماشي بعيد جيرانا برضو
ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ايوه ياابو لين لاحظت الحاجه دي بالزات لمن جاء من رحلة الشفاء الاخيره
وبعدين هو زاتو بحب الشعب بتاعو وبعدين حب الشعب ليه مامسطنع حب حقيقي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههه
الليله زنقا زنقا نموركم دي هههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*يا مرتضي الملك عبدالله انسان قبل ما يكون  ملك وكل مايخدم شعبة مستعد يعملة وموفر لهم كل سبل الحياة الكريمة صحة وتعليم ودم مادي واسكان ووووووووووووووو كل شي لذلك يخبة شعبة
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههه
الليله زنقا زنقا نموركم دي هههههه



ماتفرح يا مورتا بتشوف بعد شوية الاتي بيعمل إية 0 بشيل الكاس ونغني يا سمسم القضارف مورتا صغير ما عارف
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله الفكي بتاع الاتحاد عجيب لكن هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*الله يستر يا جماعة 
هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مبروك زايد يتالق
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*قلوبكم كيف ياابو لين وامجد مع الفرص دي
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*الراقي يخوف الليلة 00 الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

قلوبكم كيف ياابو لين وامجد مع الفرص دي



 لما شفت قلبي دقة :624293:
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*هزاااااااااااازي يستعد للدخول
بداية النجاح بادخاله
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*اللييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة يا مورتا هزازي جااااااااااااااااااكم
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*زياية يخرج و يدخل هزازي
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله الفكي بتاع الاتحاد عجيب لكن هههههههه



  هنا بقولوا ليك عامل دنبوشي يعني مكدكها0ى هههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الله يكفينا شر المرزق الدخلوه دا
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الليله الاتحاد كتر من  الدنبوشي
هههههههههه
*

----------


## ابولين

*شايفين يا شباب الجمهور بشجع كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟ نتمني ان نراء جمهور الزعيم بهذا الشكل
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الله يكفينا شرك ياابو رزقه ياهزازي
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

شايفين يا شباب الجمهور بشجع كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟ نتمني ان نراء جمهور الزعيم بهذا الشكل



اي والله صدقت
تشجيع مثالي
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*قون مؤكد يضيع من الاتي
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*سلطان يضيع
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الناس ديل دايرين يساهرو بينا خلباك
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*سمعت في التحليل بتاع الجزيره انو احمد حديد مفكوك ودي اخر مباراه ليه ولسا ماجدد عقدو
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الناس ديل دايرين يساهرو بينا خلباك



ههههههه يساهرو بيك و ينوموك زعلااان
ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*سهر ممكن لكن زعل مافي باذن الله هههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 
‏مرتضي دياب, ‏امجد مريخ 
شنو ابولين مواعيد النوم جات ولا شنو هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*والله يامورتا بظبط في العشا نحن السقد زاتو0هههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بالهناء والشفا انشاء الله ابولين
لمن تبتسم ركلات الحظ
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الف مبروك للاهلي الكاس
وحقيقه استمتعنا بي سهره جميله بصحبتكم ابولين وامجد
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لقلعة الكئوس وهاردلك للإتي
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*كويس والله لقيت لي رفيق مرحب بيك حوشابي
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

كويس والله لقيت لي رفيق مرحب بيك حوشابي



ههههههههه
مبروك ليكم
حظ اوفر للاتي في مقبل المباريات
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

كويس والله لقيت لي رفيق مرحب بيك حوشابي





المصادفة العجيبة أنو أول مباراة حضرتها في المملكة كانت 1399 هـ و كانت بين الأهلي و الإتحاد و برضو على كاس الملك و كان الإتحاد مطمئن  للفوز و حوش النادي مليان خرفان للذبح بعد نهاية المباراة و لعب الأهلى مباراة تاريخية و هزم الإتحاد 0/4 
*

----------


## ابولين

*مبروك للراقي استاهل قدم مباراة كبيرة 00 والله كانت سهرة ممتعة برفقة الاخوة مورتا = امجد=== ا
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*اووووووووووووووووووووووو جدو حوشابي كيف حالك يامك 00منور ياحبيب 000 بالله انت 1399 كنت مغترب والله دا شمار جاهز لعجبكو 00انت جدو صحصحي0 ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هههههههههههههههههه
جدو الحوشابي حريف ياابولين جابا لينا بالتاريخ الهجري 
ياامجد تعال بي هناك دايرك
                        	*

----------

